# PLEASE KEEP PRAYING FOR MELANIE"S SON



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Jason has two frontal hemorrages (sp) and something else she cannot recall the name of right now.
He will continue to be in ICU for now. They're calling in two specialists later today to decide
what to do next. Please keep Jason, Melanie and her family in your prayers. She is beside herself with
worry...of course.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, i am so sad and sick worried. She`s been in my mind since i read the first post, Jason is in my prayers and i`ve asked everyone i know to keep him in theirs. I hope he gets better
Brit, if you talk to her please let her know how much we are praying for Jason and all the family. She is loved here and we wish her the best.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg, I truly hope Jason gets better real quick, I will certainly keep Jason, Melanie and her family in my thoughts and prayers.





















to Melanie and Jason.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this and I hope and pray that Jason starts improving soon. Melanie, Jason and family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Lord, please watch over Jason right now and heal him so that he may be new again.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Please tell Melanie that we are thinking about Jason, and also about her, of course. I have the utmost faith in the doctors to do everything in their power to save his life.......


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Jason, Melanie & family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks so much for the update. I will continue to keep Jason, and the family in my prayers and thoughts.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

This is so scary, but Mel , Jason will get better soon. we are all praying.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Mel,

This is just a horrilbe time...my prayers are with you all as you try and navigate the healthcare system...as well as the emotional roller coaster of watching your son fight for his life. I know it is a hard thing to watch and I also know that it is easy to say that everything happens for a reason....but I truly believe that God's gifts sometimes include what is happening now. I said last night that I too was severly injured in a head on collision and my head went through the windshield....I was in intensive care for over 3 weeks...but I am still here and I have faith that Jason will also grow from this experience. 

He is getting stronger every single minute and it is those minutes which will turn to hours which will turn to days. It will be a long haul...but it can be done and you must keep thinking that...He can get through this. Being in ICU is a good thing right now because they are able to monitor him every second and that is going to help him through. 

Please know that I am praying with all my might for Jason. I also want to tell you that when this happened to me Jesus was right beside me...litterally. I felt him tell me that all would be ok and I have never doubted it again. I am sure that God is watching out for Jason as well and is right beside him as well as you and your family.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Melanie and Jason you are in my thoughts.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
I feel terrible..







I have her number, but I wanted to wait till tonight to call her. She said she stays all day at the hospital, so I want to wait till tonight so I don't disturb her. She is such a nice person and for this to happen to her son is just unfair..

XO Andrea~[attachment=7465:attachment]



Ok . I just talked to her and she is not good, her good friend is with her and she is just beside herself.
She had to call me back so I am waiting, and I will let you all know..She needs alot of prayers right now..
Andrea~


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Mel, Jason and you remain in my prayers. I truly do know what a trying, difficult time this is for you as a mother. As I watched my son, day in and day out, hooked up to all those tubes and monitors, it broke my heart. I know how it can bring tears to your eyes to see your baby like that. He now says there was no way it was as hard on me as it was on him (this being said by someone who is not a parent). I know from experience, that you would give your very life to be able to trade places with him. I know how exhausting this is for you ( I didn't set foot outside of that hospital for over 4 days and I was so mentally drained, I literally could not think straight). You do need to get some rest so you can be there for Jason. Just know that God is holding him in his arms right now and there is no better person to have on his side. There are so many people praying for Jason and for you. Just take comfort in the thought that as much as you love the boy, God loves him more - I know to a parent, that doesn't seem possible but it is. Thanks to those who are keeping us updated...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Prayers for Jason and his family . Sarah


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Sending lots of love & hugs to you Melanie.






























We are all praying sooooo hard.[attachment=7467:attachment]


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Appreciate the up-date!! Still praying for Jason, Melanie, and family...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry that Jason hasn't improved.







Sending prayers your way for Jason. [attachment=7469:attachment]


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

melanie, i am so sorry we are sending our thoughts and prayers

stay strong
Amber


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Mel, we are still sending our thoughts and prayers your way for you son Jason.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

and prayers to Melanie's family.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Many prayers sent from us to you, your family and especially your son.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Melanie ~

Since this has happened, you and Jason have not left my mind. I have been praying all day for Jason, you and your family.

I so believe in the "Power of Prayer". 

We Love You Dearly,

Debbie and Gang


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Melanie, we are all praying for Jason. Our thoughts are with you.























Hugs,

Cindy


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Prayer is very powerful! I KNOW Jason will come through this! I live you and your whole family up every time you come to Mind!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hang in there jason!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I just talked to Melanie and she really can't even talk. She said Jason's personality has changed, I don't know what that means. The doctors said he's recovery will be long. Her battery was dyeing so we are going to keep in-touch over the weekend, but the best we can all do is pray and hope. I went to my parish today and lighted a candle and prayed for Jason, I don't know what else to do for her..







What a nightmare.
I can't even fathom what she is going through..

Andrea~








[attachment=7471:attachment]


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Melanie-You and Jason are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Melanie,

I cant even begin to imagine the pain you are going through. I have a 17 yr old son who is my only child and I pray to God to watch over him every second. He is my life. We will all continue our prayers for Jason and also for the doctors who are taking care of him. Sending you prayers and strength









Michelle


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks for the update. The doctors talking about a long recovery is still a positive thing. I'm going to focus on "recovery" and keep the thoughts and prayers coming.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am just heartsick that Melanie is going through such a terrible time. This truly is every mother's nightmare. My daughters (21 and 23) just don't understand why I have this pathological need to know where they are and that they made it home at night......

Whoever talks to Mel, please tell her how many people are pulling for her Jason. I'm sure that whatever personality changes are showing up will be temporary and are related to pain and/or medications. 

Hang in there Jason! Hold onto the love of your family and friends and keep your will to live strong and unyielding.......


----------



## malteseandme (Mar 21, 2006)

[attachment=7476:attachment][attachment=7475:attachment]
I am praying for your son and your whole family.
PJ


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I am just heartsick that Melanie is going through such a terrible time. This truly is every mother's nightmare. My daughters (21 and 23) just don't understand why I have this pathological need to know where they are and that they made it home at night......
> 
> Whoever talks to Mel, please tell her how many people are pulling for her Jason. I'm sure that whatever personality changes are showing up will be temporary and are related to pain and/or medications.
> 
> Hang in there Jason! Hold onto the love of your family and friends and keep your will to live strong and unyielding.......[/B]


Hi Susan,
How are you? Hope you are well.. That is one of the firt things I said to Melanie. I told her 
how many people were wishing her son good thoughts and praying for him. Believe me she really appreciates it. 
I will hopefully talk to her today and see what is going on.
Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

[attachment=7481:attachment]


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Melanie, my thoughts and prayers are going to you and your son.














Julia


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am so sorry that there hasn't been a big improvement yet. I've known two people who have had brain injuries and even though they were not themselves 
at first, they returned 100% over time. So I hope this is the case with Jason.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Looking fo an update.

Been thinking about Melanie today







anyone heard how Jason is doing?


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Melanie, you and your son are in my thoughts


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I'm not very active at all on this forum but do come back to read frequently. Just want to say that I'm very sorry to hear this tragic news and that I will continue to pray for them as well.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Melanie just emailed me, cause her cell is dead. She says they moved Jason to what is called
"Progressive Care Room" the doctors feel the bleeding has slowed and they want him to try and eat on his own. They want to give him minimal dose of pain meds, to try and access just how "off " he is. 
The only one he has recognized so far is his sister. Melanie went home for a little to try and get some rest, I told how much everyone here is praying for Jason.. She was so happy to hear that..My prayers and thoughts are with Jason, Melanie, and the family..

Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Andrea,
Thank you so much for the updates. I've been watching for hours. It sounds a little tiny bit better. Surely they wouldn't more him if he were still critical!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks Andrea for the update, it sounds like there has been an improvement in Jason's condition. I will continue to pray that he makes a full recovery and also my thoughts and prayers are for Melanie and family


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for the update, i was biting my nails, literally. I am so glad he is better, i guess the prayers are working, so let`s keep them coming.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Still hoping and praying Jason will continue to improve. Hang in there Mel!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the update. That sounds promising. Please let Mel know we are continuing to pray for Jason as well as her and her entire family. I know this is trying for all of them.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for the update! Hopefully he will continue to improve!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Melanie</span>


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Good to hear from you Mel...........we will continue to send warm thoughts and prayers your way for you and Jason.


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*I really believe that given the circumstances, this is the best news possible, my sweet friend Melanie! I have done work in neurorehabilitation before, and the little signs that you are talking about mean that your son's brain is trying to protect itself now but is starting to bounce back. I will continue to keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers, as I have all day and week long. You are wonderful people and I know that a larger force is watching down on you and your son tonight. We just spoke last weekend about how SPECIAL the bond is between you and your son, and I think that it was in preparation for this trial you are all enduring right now. In the long run though, I truly believe that things will sort themselves out - I am glad that he is making those small gains and our furfamily will keep our paws crossed that things continue to go well. Hugs always!!!*


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

> *I really believe that given the circumstances, this is the best news possible, my sweet friend Melanie! I have done work in neurorehabilitation before, and the little signs that you are talking about mean that your son's brain is trying to protect itself now but is starting to bounce back. I will continue to keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers, as I have all day and week long. You are wonderful people and I know that a larger force is watching down on you and your son tonight. We just spoke last weekend about how SPECIAL the bond is between you and your son, and I think that it was in preparation for this trial you are all enduring right now. In the long run though, I truly believe that things will sort themselves out - I am glad that he is making those small gains and our furfamily will keep our paws crossed that things continue to go well. Hugs always!!!*[/B]


God works in very mysterious ways.....isn't it facinating that you and Mel met in person - what a week ago? And here you are experienced in neurorehab - and a few days later her son has a brain injury. Coincidence? I think NOT!
The two of you have been put in each others lives for a specific purpose. 

Just thought I'd bring that up - I'm probably not the only one who thought of that but I can see the hand of God working here!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Mel, as always you are such an amazing human being to come here and let us know about your son`s recovery. I am sure that he will get better, and i am praying every minute of the day since i can`t do anything else. Best wishes and positive thoughts along with tons of prayers are coming your way. Please take care of yourself too.


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=202603
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*





















Thank you so much MWEND for understanding about the special friendship that Mel and I have made... we both agree that it is a lifelong connection and we are able to help each other. I just got an email update from Miss Melanie and she is taking care of herself now and about to head back down. She was able to bring Mr Wookie with her and you all know how much our MALTS help us to cope with even the most challenging situations. Mel truly believes that the prayers and thoughts of all of us here on SM are working, so please keep up the awesome support, as I know we all tend to do.







Mel is one of those loving, sweet souls who appreciates these comments about her son SO MUCH. She even asked me to print all of our messages out, so she can later show them to her son at an appropriate time. The road may be long, but all of your thoughtfulness means the world to her family, as she told me.*


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Melanie, thank you so much for the update and I will becontinuing to check on Jason's progress. We will all be praying for his recovery. Melanie please don't forget to take care of yourself.







Julia


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm still coming and checking for any and all updates...I think for all of us, this is tough ... esp b/c we cannot do a whole lot but wait for updates ...and pray/send good thoughts. Melanie, we are all pulling for Jason...but please make sure you take care of yourself as well...I know the whole mama thing kicks in and then we tend to forget about ourselves. I am sure you are quite exhausted. Rest when you can..eat when you can...and know we are here for you.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hang in there..we r thinking of u guys!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great idea to print out the thread. In case you don't know, you can easily print out a thread by clicking "Options" at the top right of the thread and then choose "Print This Topic." It will take you to a new page that is set up differently from the regular page. That way it will print without all the signatures and won't cut any of the words off, which is what happens to me if I try to print from the regular page. 

My thoughts and best wishes are with Jason and Melanie and family.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Came here to check in on Jason's progress again, and I'm encouraged that he seems to be gaining! Thank goodness! I will continue to hold Jason and Melanie tightly in my thoughts.







Melanie - my most positive thoughts and most heartfelt wishes are going out to you and your son. 

Carol Ann


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Mel, thanks for taking the time to post. We are all so concerned!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Mel,

My prayers for Jason and your whole family continue. Thanks so much for the update. As you are finding out, brain injuries are so hard. It sounds like your son is doing well however and that is a great sign. I am sorry that he is in pain in other areas....I know when I had my brain injury I was only able to take tylenol and the pain elsewhere was pretty bad...but I don't remember any of it now so I bet he will not either. 

I firmly beleive that everything happens for a reason...God has a plan for us and it sounds like your son is on a path. I pray that he is guided to a great future. God Bless!!!!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your son.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Sooo good to hear Jason has made a little progress














Keep up the good work







.



Melanie you are in my thoughts & prayers. Take Care xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

Melanie, thanks so much for taking the time to update us on Jason's condition. Our thoughts and prayers continue to be with you, Jason and the rest of your family.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Melanie thank you for coming in and giving us an encouraging update on Jason, my thoughts and prayers are still coming yours, Jason's and your family's way


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Melanie,
I am so glad you posted. I know how drained you are and I just want you to know
I am praying for Jason and your family. I am here if you need anything..
Thank you for your email too..







I will try to get you later on..


XOX Andrea~[attachment=7531:attachment]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Melanie, Jason, you & your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

to melanie and family


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Just sending some more positive thoughts to Jason & Melanie and family to get through another exhausting day.







I think about you all the time.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I will continue to pray for all of them. I can't even imagine how she must feel....


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Melanie,

I just read your update. Thanks for taking time to update us. I will continue to pray for Jason and you. Please know that we are all thinking of you during this difficult time.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Any new updates on Jason?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm just checking in for updates..... my thoughts are with you and Jason.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you for your up-date, Melanie, Jason is still in my prayers.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*hugs you*


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Thinking of you


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Just checking in and hoping for an update. I hope that things are getting better each hour!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, haven't been on here for a long time, so just now reading about this. That is a very scary and difficult thing to go though, you all are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I was just thinking of Melanie and Jason and wondering if there was an update. I will check back later. I hope things are improving.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=202603
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I have been so busy the last few days, I just decided to get away from family and check SM, 
Melanie, I am so sorry you have had to go through a mother's worst nightmare, makes me sick thinking about it. I hope things are going better today. Jason is young and strong and he has the love of his mom, he will need God's hand of healing in these days ahead. I will be praying for Jason, and for you, you must be exhausted. Take care of yourself and get some needed rest. We are all praying for a miracle. I will check in a couple times a day. HUGS


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

hoping for some improvements today


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*I am going to post an *** update *** now about Mel's son in this same ANYTHING GOES forum.*


----------

